# '05 6sp. w/ idling-stalling problem



## glimmer_twin (Apr 26, 2007)

'05 Maxima SE - 37K miles 

I noticed some hesitations when driving home last night. when i got home the idle was erratic. it would drop and then pick up...no regular pattern.

Tried to drive it to work but got progressively worse, eventually stalling at every stop. I brought the car back home after 2 miles, at the end (when stalling) it was very rough starting back up - like it didn't want to run.

It hasn't thrown a trouble light (code).
I got gas on sunday, the problem hit yesterday afternoon.

All i can think of is the gas was bad and eventually clogged something.....fuel filter, fuel pump. injectors?
the fuel filter is in the tank...can't touch it.

any thoughts?

Thank you. g_t


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

is it under warranty?
call your dealer. have it towed it to them. tell them to call you when its done.

It could be bad fuel, but could be a bad filter or something else as well. could also be a computer issue. never know.


----------

